# Atlas' Scrapbook



## schmikry (Nov 19, 2012)

I decided I wanted to create a thread where I can continually post pictures of Atlas as he grows up!

My boyfriend and I adopted Atlas from our humane society on Halloween. He is currently 12 weeks old. 

I apologize for the poor camera quality on most of these, they are just taken with a phone camera.

I'll start with the day after we got him, 8 weeks:









Somewhere 8-10 weeks-ish









Crazy Ears


















Growing Fast









I took a couple pictures trying to catch him standing still to show how long his legs are, they have gotten SO long! When we adopted him he was short and chubby, now he's long and skinny! These are 12 weeks.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

He is just so stinkin cute!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## schmikry (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks =D we think he's pretty adorable and cute as well!


----------



## jcloh86 (Nov 28, 2012)

Love at first sight.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Your puppy is so adorable!! And he has a great name too!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

If Atlas ever goes missing, you may want to track me down to get him back


----------



## schmikry (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone =D and I will keep that in mind, Sibe! Haha =P


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

Sibe said:


> If Atlas ever goes missing, you may want to track me down to get him back


Not if I get to him first!  Haha! 

He is just tooo adorable!

~Erica~


----------



## twittle (Nov 10, 2012)

Atlas is just so darn cute. And I love the fact that you got him on Halloween. Congrats to you and your boyfriend.


----------



## schmikry (Nov 19, 2012)

Alright, I take lots and lots of pictures so I figured it was time for an update!

Atlas is around 14 weeks old now, close to 15 weeks. He always loved leaves, and now he loves snow! I don't have any snow pictures yet, but just thought I'd let everyone know! He goes crazy in the snow. 

Here are some photos taken throughout the past couple weeks! Once again I apologize for the poor quality phone pictures.

Trip to the barn









Introduction to one of my parent's cats









Long, long legs. He's so gangly already!









He also has HUGE satellite ears. We're hoping he grows into his legs and ears =P

















Outside fun









And Merry Early Christmas! I really wish these would have turned out better, but oh well =]


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

He is too cute for words. I stand by my original statement!


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

he is soooo so so so super cute


----------



## schmikry (Nov 19, 2012)

Here's an update!

Atlas is now just over 4 months old and is fully vaccinated (save for a lepto booster next week). 










This is where he chose to take a nap one day, right next to a picture of him when he was around 8-9 weeks! 



























Atlas with his new bully stick. Unfortunately it seems he isn't too crazy about them =[ sad, because we still haven't found him any chews he really likes other than rawhide (which we don't want to give).









This is a lamb-filled bone we got him that he loved at first, but after he got out what he could easily he lost interest in that as well. He has no problem destroying any stuffed toys he has, but it seems he isn't too crazy about chewing anything hard. 









Here he is trying to get some deer meat out of his kong. He doesn't chew on the kong itself much, just tries to get it out of the hole like the picture shows. Not sure if that's normal? If he has a lot of room he will just throw it around to try and get pieces of stuff to fall out of it.









That's all for now! I will try to remember to take some pictures outdoors or training if I can remember, but I'm always too focused on the actual task rather than documenting it.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

How absolutely adorable! He is gorgeous!  They grow soooo quickly!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

The EARS. OMG THE EARS. <3. He's an adorable, adorable puppy.


----------



## schmikry (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks, you guys =]

I know what you mean about growing quickly, Abbylynn. I had to leave for 6 days and when I came back, ALL of his soft puppy hair was gone and replaced, and he had grown quite a bit! When we got him he was 6 pounds, and today he weighed in at 13.6!

We love his big satellite ears, they are definitely what stands out the most these days!


It had been so long that I forgot I never added these pictures:
For just a couple days when he would get really sleepy, one of his ears acted like it really wanted to flop over again, but it never ended up doing so. I thought maybe he was going to start teething, but I don't think he has yet.

















Here he is with one of my parents' cats. They had an altercation when Atlas tried to persistently to get Sammy to play with him, and she ended up swatting him. He was then scared of her for quite awhile (he is incredibly fearful of almost everything unfortunately), but in this instance they both felt like taking a nap and being right next to me. I was actually trying to wrap presents between them but as you can see there was very little room for me to sit!


----------



## MimiAzura (Jan 5, 2013)

how gorgeous is he <3 

he looks so much like my boy does, when his coat is trimmed back with his crazy long legs! lol


----------



## HenrysMom (Nov 7, 2012)

He's adorable!! And what big ears you have Atlas!  I don't think my Henry would sit by a cat so calmly!


----------



## schmikry (Nov 19, 2012)

I have another update! I know it hasn't been very long, but I have a few pictures I like as well as a video I took that I want to share!


We finally found something for Atlas to chew that he REALLY enjoys - pig ears! I'm glad after buying several different things that we have found something he likes a lot. He goes off and on with bully sticks, as well as his filled bone we got him. As we speak, he is working on his filled bone for the first time in a few days.

























This is a photo I took just before we left for the park!









Here are some park photos


























Next I'll attach my video. It was taken with a phone, so not great quality. This is just some of our work on "Leave It" with a plate of cheese and ground turkey, two of his favorite treats. Please excuse the dirty carpet, it gets dirty very quickly with so many trips out in the rain every day.


----------



## schmikry (Nov 19, 2012)

Alright, here's an update! Atlas is now 5 months old. 

We went to the park today and worked on recall and he did very well! Once he learned we had great treats for him, of course =]


This is what he does now when he wants to go for a walk. 









Crazy eyes.









Upside down is his favorite position. From sleeping to playing, this is how he likes to be.

















I just think this picture is funny...









Tired.









He had a playdate on Friday afternoon. The weather was outstanding for January.









Yesterday afternoon we went to a nearby park to play. We got to take pictures with a real camera!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Good God, he is so stunning.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

He is just soo so super cute  i love those pictures...


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I love him. I want him.


----------



## schmikry (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

He had a short indoor play date today with a friend's puppy, just one photo. I like this photo because he looks like more of an adult!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh My! He is just so so so adorable!


----------



## mrsahunter86 (Feb 6, 2013)

He is really super adorable, and I love love love the ears!


----------

